# Be cheater by international order in UK



## rexchien (Jun 5, 2014)

Is anyone know about this company?

Briliant polishes Ltd | Company No 8244100 | Registered Address: 21 Warden Close, Presteigne, Powys, LD8 2DH | VAT No:160 1194 45 

On July 22 the company received my payment until now , there is still no respond to me about when will the order will be on board , even I had ask 
"Citizens Advice consumer service" and
" Consumer Protection and Special Investigations Herefordshire Trading Standards Service"Economy Communities & Corporate Directorate" this two government agencies , first one suggest me to send 'Letter cancelling a distance sale to buy goods" I did it and the company is not respond anything, then the second one reply the first mail is he also can not get connect with this company , then after few days the second mail is he get connect with the company , the company says the goods will be on the way , but when I ask the "packing List" the "Bill of Landing " and the arrival time the " Consumer Protection and Special Investigations Herefordshire Trading Standards Service" is not reply anymore 
*
Because I am is outside of UK, and do not understand about UK laws , Is anyone can help about this problem, hope there is no one get this kind bussiness like me*


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

*Contact*

*BRILIANT POLISHES
*

Arrow court Industrial Estate
Kington, Herefordshire, HR5 3ER, United Kingdom
*
Email:* [email protected]
*Tel: * 0845 299 6442 International +44 845 299 6442 
*Fax: * 0845 299 1155 International Fax +44 845 299 1155
*Mobile:* 07789 286821 Mobile International +44 7789286821
*SKYPE:* polisherz


----------



## rexchien (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, the company now is no any reply for my mail


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

There are 'phone numbers you can ring or text or even Skype. Give one of those a try.


----------

